# Cork shrinkage



## crackermonkey (May 14, 2020)

Hi everyone, I’m having a problem with cork shrinkage , I been using “nova cork” and some of the corks are starting to dry out and taper smaller at the top of the cork , after only three months . they are stored in my wine fridge at 14 c and 70 humidity. Any one else have this problem ?


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 14, 2020)

Only when it gets really cold. LOL! 

Sorry, couldn't resist. I haven't had that issue and based on your storage conditions, I wouldn't expect that you would. Not familiar with 'nova cork' though.


----------



## crushday (May 14, 2020)

From the Nova website: “It is an economical agglomerate wine cork closure that rates top of it’s class. It is good for cellaring wines up to 18 – 24 months.”


----------



## cmason1957 (May 14, 2020)

When you put the corks into the bottles are you soaking the corks prior to installing?? That's one way I could see they might later shrink some. There is no need to boil, soak or anything like that with corks. I put mine in a bucket, with some Kmeta sanitizing solution, but inside something, so they stay out of the liquid. You may see the term corkidor on some posts, that is the essence of what folks mean.


----------



## crackermonkey (May 15, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> When you put the corks into the bottles are you soaking the corks prior to installing?? That's one way I could see they might later shrink some. There is no need to boil, soak or anything like that with corks. I put mine in a bucket, with some Kmeta sanitizing solution, but inside something, so they stay out of the liquid. You may see the term corkidor on some posts, that is the essence of what folks mean.


I don’t really soak them very long , my understanding the soaking is just to sterilize and make the corking process easier . I bought these off my u brew guy , he sold me them cheap because they where a little to large for corking machine . Opened some of my older bottles ,different corks same process and there fine , so I think I might just toss the rest or give them to the kids for art class. Just wondering if anyone else had simalar issues with the brand .


----------



## ceeaton (May 15, 2020)

crushday said:


> From the Nova website: “It is an economical agglomerate wine cork closure that rates top of it’s class. It is good for cellaring wines up to 18 – 24 months.”


Also as you get older, LOL. Oh, I meant to reply to @Boatboy24's post...


----------



## Doug’s wines (May 16, 2020)

Can’t help it:


----------



## Jeff Sparagana (May 16, 2020)

I just got number 8’s. Will try them today.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 17, 2020)

Cork soaking AND shrinkage in the same thread?! 
#blessed


----------

